# Gettnig a K1 visa to the USA



## Linuxpro (Jan 28, 2013)

Has anyone managed to get a USA K1 (Fiance) Visa for your loved one? We live in Singapore. We are thinking of getting married in Vegas. But we need a K1 Visa for her. I guess I can use my brothers address in the USA.


----------



## BBCWatcher (Dec 28, 2012)

Why does she need a K1? That's only if you both intend to reside in the U.S. (or you already do and she's coming to join you).

If I understand your circumstances correctly, she would only need an ordinary tourist visa to the U.S. You'd get married, then she (at least) would leave the U.S.

It's conceivable in certain circumstances a K-1 may be possible to get and a tourist visa less possible or impossible. But you need to intend to move to the U.S. (and demonstrate that intention), or you already need to be there, to sponsor her K-1.

On edit: This question would probably fit better in the USA section if the moderators want to move it.


----------



## Linuxpro (Jan 28, 2013)

We live in Singapore. She is from Myanmar.

I am told she has almost no hope of getting approved for a so called, "Tourist visa". She does not know anyone who lives in Singapore and is from Myanmar who has been approved for a US tourist visa.

I can't get any lawyers to return calls. I need someone to do the paperwork. I do not do paperwork. Given a choice I would rather clean out nasty urinals with only half a sponge than do paperwork.


----------



## Linuxpro (Jan 28, 2013)

I have learned that the approval rate for a Fiancé Visa is 95%.


----------



## BBCWatcher (Dec 28, 2012)

OK, I anticipated that. So how are you going to demonstrate a truthful intention to relocate to the United States so that you can sponsor her K-1? The easiest way is to actually do it.  My understanding is you need either U.S. residency or the truthful intention to become a U.S. resident in order to be a sponsor.

My recollection is that she was working on getting her former husband's death certificate so she'd be able to fulfill the documentary requirements to marry you almost anywhere. Is that still a problem? Why?


----------

